# Sound System Help for a '95 Sentra GLE



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey everyone, I'm fairly new at this, just now started to fix up my car after a few upgrades, including a really crappy stereo upgrade. Right now i have just a 10" Xplode and a 200w amp, but i'm looking for an upgrade, I was thinking of maybe cramming a 15" L5 in there but I don't know if i have the room. I really know close to nothing when it comes to audio stuff so i don't know what kind of amp to get, thinking a kicker amp as well, but how many watts? any help would be great thanks


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Opps, forgot to add this, what's everyones oppinion on sound dampening, what's the best type/brand? thanx


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

what is that sealed envelope thing mean? I'm confused


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

sealed envelope or sealed enclosure?


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

I wasn't talking about an enclosure, there are these envelope things in the left side of each thread, mine has a little seal thing, that's what i was confused about, sorry of the ambiguity. But another question for y'all, would a system with one big sub work better than like two smaller ones, say a 15" vs. 2 12"? I'm pretty clueless when in comes to things things, thanx


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I think the smaller subs provide crisper bass, that is less blury than a 15.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

yea... smaller subs hit hard... but they dont sound that loud outside the car... the 12" and 15" will carry a whole lot farther... ppl will hear you 5 minutes before they know which way ure comin from....


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

My mom just bought a new Lincoln Aviator with a 290 Watt Audiophile system. It has a single 8 inch sub in the third row seating area. The cute little sub provide fair bass inside the car, but sounds like the 60 watt system the old 2k2 Explorer had from the outside. I think the Aviator has Dynamat or some sound absorber because I can't hear any rattling and wind noise is decreased. Is there an amp with this car to power the sub??? It would be cool to be able to be heard from atleast 10 feet away! Not to diss the car, the heated and airconditioned leather seats make you comfy, dvd system entertains you, and 302 Hp all aluminum engine makes it feel like a sports car and a Luxury vehicle combined. When at the dealership we were going to trade for a 2003 Explorer, but sat in the Aviator first, and there was no going back. I'll get some pics of it in my sig soon.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *I think the smaller subs provide crisper bass, that is less blury than a 15. *


that all depends on the install... type of subs... type of enclosure... size of enclosure


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

200sxpower said:


> *that all depends on the install... type of subs... type of enclosure... size of enclosure *


tru, 200sx... HL, you gota ask yourself this question then... do you want loud inside the ride... or do you wana advertise (loud outside the car).... or a lil of both.... just to narrow the possibilities down


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

SentraXERacer said:


> *My mom just bought a new Lincoln Aviator with a 290 Watt Audiophile system. It has a single 8 inch sub in the third row seating area. The cute little sub provide fair bass inside the car, but sounds like the 60 watt system the old 2k2 Explorer had from the outside. I think the Aviator has Dynamat or some sound absorber because I can't hear any rattling and wind noise is decreased. Is there an amp with this car to power the sub??? It would be cool to be able to be heard from atleast 10 feet away! Not to diss the car, the heated and airconditioned leather seats make you comfy, dvd system entertains you, and 302 Hp all aluminum engine makes it feel like a sports car and a Luxury vehicle combined. When at the dealership we were going to trade for a 2003 Explorer, but sat in the Aviator first, and there was no going back. I'll get some pics of it in my sig soon. *


racer... sweet ride, man... i love that commercial... when the avaitor rolls up next to the navi....
heres the thing... theres a ford factory amp somewhere in that vehicle that pushes the sub and possibly the interiors, yes...

now when the ford engineers or their subcontractors design the whole system & sub, they have to make sure its loud inside the vehicle, but not too loud outside the vehicle... if that makes sense...
basically, some cities here in mich have very very strict noise regulations (i found out the hard way) as far as rattling ppls windows goes.... and ford keeps themselves out of trouble by using a harmless yet audible 8" sub which gives you that nice knock inside the vehicle but doesnt do jack outside the vehicle.... cuz of all the sound insulation.... 
which makes sense, since ford is based in detroit.... last i checked

so if your mom wants to make her neighbors dishes rattle and their toilet water shake, get her a 12" MTX


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Right now my plan is for a 15" L7 and a kx1200.1 amp to power it, would that be a good choice, or should I go with a 12" L7, I can probably cram that 15" in my trunk. What's involved in making a sub box? I'm thinking about making on to fit my trunk exactly.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

yo....
you can go to a place like home depot and they'll cut out the wood for you to your specs.... the sub will come with the specs... internal volume n stuff.... if you have trouble, im sure kicker will help...

the 12 shoud be fine.....
but the 15 will be able to handle more power if you ever find the need for it.... if you can fit it in, go for it... 

lota times one will assemble a box and it wont fit inside the vehicle... doh!
space is the issue here, and i woud try to find a way to assemble the box inside the trunk.... that is, grab the peices of wood one at a time and put the box together inside the trunk.... that way if someone wants to steal it, it'll give them a harder time... plus u'll be the only person on the block w/ a 15" L7.... 
if anyone has ever done this before, lemee know if it woud work!


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Yea, I'm prob. going with the 15" but what about sound dampening? Is Dynamat really worth it, what are the low cost alternatives? Where, and how much should I put it?


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

check out fatmat 

its not too expensive and alot cheaper than dynamat


----------

